# FLR (M) Help Needed With Form



## totalnoob (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello all,

I am currently in the processing of filling out my FLR (M) and require help with a few things. Apologies in advance in some of the questions seem stupid but I want to make sure I get it right. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

My current situation that I have been married and living together with my wife for the last 8 months. We currently live with my (the applicant) parents in Birmingham. I am from Bangladesh and my wife is a British Citizen from Liverpool. After marriage she moved in with me and my parents and has been living here since.

The following are the questions I require assistance with:

1.11 Passport or travel document number

My old passport on which the visa was issued expired so I had to get a new one. Here do I put the number of my old passport on which I have the visa, or the new one?

6.5 How do you keep in touch with your sponsor?

We live together; do we need to mention anything else? For instance before marriage we used to keep in touch via phone and MSN.

6.8 Add all addresses you have lived at in the 2 years preceding this application if you are applying as an unmarried partner or same-sex partner and have lived at your current address with your sponsor for less than 2 years.

Do we need to fill this as it looks like it’s only asking unmarried and same-sex partners?

6.9 Have you lived together permanently in the UK with your sponsor since your last grant of limited leave to remain as a partner?

Do we need to fill this as this is my first application?

6.21 Have you lived with your sponsor since your marriage/civil partnership?

This is a tricky one because we had our registry in January 2012 so legally according to British Law we were married however we had our religious ceremony in June 2012. It was after June that we started living together due to culture and religion. With that in mind I'm not sure what to put here. The marriage certificate says January 2012, however I also have the "religious" certificate which says June 2012. Not entirely sure how to go about this one.

6.22 When and where did you marry/enter a civil partnership?

As above not sure what to put here.

6.23 What type of ceremony was your wedding/civil partnership?

Again as above I'm not sure what to put here because we had the registry and religious wedding.

6.33 Do you and your sponsor have any shared financial responsibilities?

I've been told that it's good to put something here but I can't think of anything. We currently live with my parents and the rental agreement and all utility bills are in their name

10.12. Please state what ties you have with;
• The country where you were born
• Any other country whose nationality you hold
• Any country where you have lived for more than 5 years
You should tell us about any family, friends, or other connections with that country.

I have no idea what to put here. I was born in Bangladesh and hold that passport but I have never really lived there. Before the UK I used to live in Africa. I’ve only been to Bangladesh for a few months at most and don’t have any family or friends there, nor do I know much about their lifestyle or culture. My family is with me in the UK.

Some other general questions I had:

-	As we are currently living with my parents, what documentation would I required? I can get a copy of the rental agreement which is in my dad’s name. I only have a copy of that; the original is with the landlord. Would that be sufficient? Would I require anything else?

-	I have been reading some other threads in this forum and I’ve seen several users mention “sponsor letter”. Is this something we would require? Please note we will be applying via the premium service (PEO) and not by post.


Those are all the questions I have for now, thank you in advance


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

totalnoob said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am currently in the processing of filling out my FLR (M) and require help with a few things. Apologies in advance in some of the questions seem stupid but I want to make sure I get it right. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Put your current passport number in. There should be another question where it asks whether you have had previous passports and to list the details. You can list this previous passport there. 


> 6.5 How do you keep in touch with your sponsor?
> 
> We live together; do we need to mention anything else? For instance before marriage we used to keep in touch via phone and MSN.


That's fine. State that you live together, otherwise use things like SMS, email, etc. 


> 6.8 Add all addresses you have lived at in the 2 years preceding this application if you are applying as an unmarried partner or same-sex partner and have lived at your current address with your sponsor for less than 2 years.
> 
> Do we need to fill this as it looks like it’s only asking unmarried and same-sex partners?


Correct this question is only for unmarried partners or same-sex partners as stated. 


> 6.9 Have you lived together permanently in the UK with your sponsor since your last grant of limited leave to remain as a partner?
> 
> Do we need to fill this as this is my first application?


Yes. As you are living together, state YES. And then state the date if asked. 


> 6.21 Have you lived with your sponsor since your marriage/civil partnership?
> 
> This is a tricky one because we had our registry in January 2012 so legally according to British Law we were married however we had our religious ceremony in June 2012. It was after June that we started living together due to culture and religion. With that in mind I'm not sure what to put here. The marriage certificate says January 2012, however I also have the "religious" certificate which says June 2012. Not entirely sure how to go about this one.


In this case I would state the date of your legal marriage, state NO and explain in the additional section the discrepancy between your legal marriage and your religious ceremony. UKBA would consider your legal marriage date the start of your marriage, but they do understand the need for religious ceremonies and the cultural situations. 


> 6.22 When and where did you marry/enter a civil partnership?
> 
> As above not sure what to put here.


I would state the date of your legal ceremony. Again, you can add details in the "additional notes" section. 


> 6.23 What type of ceremony was your wedding/civil partnership?
> 
> Again as above I'm not sure what to put here because we had the registry and religious wedding.


I would put the type of ceremony that you had "legally". I'm guessing it was a civil ceremony.



> 6.33 Do you and your sponsor have any shared financial responsibilities?
> 
> I've been told that it's good to put something here but I can't think of anything. We currently live with my parents and the rental agreement and all utility bills are in their name


It's good to have shared financial responsibilities, however, UKBA understands that many newlyweds don't yet have any, so if you don't have any, list NO. 


> 10.12. Please state what ties you have with;
> • The country where you were born
> • Any other country whose nationality you hold
> • Any country where you have lived for more than 5 years
> ...


List that. What UKBA are asking basically is if you could feasibly live in another country outside the UK. 

If you lived in Africa for more than 5 years include it as well. 

A basic listing of what they ask - what friends/family etc you have there. 


> Some other general questions I had:
> 
> -	As we are currently living with my parents, what documentation would I required? I can get a copy of the rental agreement which is in my dad’s name. I only have a copy of that; the original is with the landlord. Would that be sufficient? Would I require anything else?


Copy of tenancy agreement and letter from landlord giving you & your wife permission to stay at the flat is good. 



> -	I have been reading some other threads in this forum and I’ve seen several users mention “sponsor letter”. Is this something we would require? Please note we will be applying via the premium service (PEO) and not by post.


You don't need a letter of sponsorship if you are already together and applying at a PEO appointment. This letter is usually required/helpful for applications where the applicant is overseas or in another country. 


> Those are all the questions I have for now, thank you in advance


Good luck!


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

totalnoob said:


> As we are currently living with my parents, what documentation would I required? I can get a copy of the rental agreement which is in my dad’s name. I only have a copy of that; the original is with the landlord. Would that be sufficient? Would I require anything else?


Hello - and I love your user-name! I know the feeling and remember it well! 

About sharing accommodation - especially when it's rented: it's usually a good idea to obtain a Housing Inspection Report for Immigration Purposes. Many local councils offer this service for a fee (call them and ask to speak to their building department). After the property has been inspected, you will be given an official UKBA-accepted letter, report or certificate declaring that there will be no overcrowding.




> 6.23 What type of ceremony was your wedding/civil partnership?
> 
> Again as above I'm not sure what to put here because we had the registry and religious wedding


Your actual answer is fine (it's quite usual for two ceremonies to be held in this way (the legal marriage in a Register Office and a separate religious ceremony held elsewhere). UKBA will be familiar with this.


----------



## totalnoob (Feb 4, 2013)

Leanna said:


> Put your current passport number in. There should be another question where it asks whether you have had previous passports and to list the details. You can list this previous passport there.
> 
> 
> That's fine. State that you live together, otherwise use things like SMS, email, etc.
> ...


Thank you so much for taking the time out to respond Leanna, your responses were very helpful 



2farapart said:


> Hello - and I love your user-name! I know the feeling and remember it well!
> 
> About sharing accommodation - especially when it's rented: it's usually a good idea to obtain a Housing Inspection Report for Immigration Purposes. Many local councils offer this service for a fee (call them and ask to speak to their building department). After the property has been inspected, you will be given an official UKBA-accepted letter, report or certificate declaring that there will be no overcrowding.


Many thanks to you too 2farapart, much appreciated. I thought the name would be fitting seeing as I have no clue what I'm doing  lol. In regards to what you said about accommodation, we live in a 3 bedroom house and there are 5 of us in total. I took this off the UKBA website:

*A house is considered to be overcrowded if 2 persons aged 10 years or more of opposite sexes, who are not living together as husband and wife, must sleep in the same room. The Act also details the maximum number of people allowed for a given number of rooms or a given room floor area.

Account is taken only of rooms with a floor area larger than 50 square feet and rooms of a type used either as a living room or bedroom.

Rooms such as kitchens or bathrooms are excluded.

Under the Housing Act, the number of people sleeping in accommodation must not exceed the following:

Number of rooms	Maximum number of people allowed
1----------------------------------------------2
2----------------------------------------------3
3----------------------------------------------5
4---------------------------------------------7.5
5---------------------------------------------10

Each additional room in excess of 5	-------An additional 2 people*

Based on that it looks like we are in the clear, however do you think I should still get an assessment? The reason I say this is because I am really strapped for time and still have lots to do. For accommodation I will be providing the rental agreement and a letter from my dad saying he is renting the property and will provide me and my wife rent free accommodation. Also I can throw in recent utility bills but I don't know if that will make much difference. The bills will be in my dads name.

Thats all from me for now, I'm going to get back to filling out the form and will probably post an update if I get stuck again. Thanks for your help everyone.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Right now, as a few recent applicants can sadly testify, UKBA is outright refusing visas in situations where they once would have put the application on hold to request a missing document.

Given the cost of the application, together with the waiting-time you will already have potentially, I would definitely have the report done if I was in that situation (better to be safe now than sorry later). If by chance UKBA is unsure about your accommodation arrangements and fails the application, you would then have a much longer waiting time through an appeal.


----------

